# Bag from Devil Wears Prada



## stacy_natalie

In the opening scene of the Devil Wears Prada, Meryl Streep is carrying a Prada spazzolato grey kisslock frame bag with embossed logo on front.  I believe this bag was also made in black and possibly a brown color.  Does anyone know if it came in different sizes?


----------



## stylequake

The Prada style codes and measurements are different on these two listings, therefore I feel this did come in two sizes:









						Prada Quarzo Spazzolato Logo Print Glossed Leather Frame Top Bag BN1099- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Prada Quarzo Spazzolato Logo Print Glossed Leather Frame Top Bag BN1099. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				












						Prada Black Spazzolato Logo Print Glossed Leather Frame Top Bag BN1102- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Prada Black Spazzolato Logo Print Glossed Leather Frame Top Bag BN1102. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------

